# malibu windy clothing



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What clothing do you use for morning windy rides in malibu? are tights/shoe covers necessary?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

steel515 said:


> What clothing do you use for morning windy rides in malibu? are tights/shoe covers necessary?


Tights or leg warmers for anything under 60. A vest and arm warmers, too. I don't usually wear shoe covers.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*malibu winds*



DrRoebuck said:


> Tights or leg warmers for anything under 60. A vest and arm warmers, too. I don't usually wear shoe covers.


I wear that in Santa Monica in afternoons. Don't you need warmer clothing for 6am temps and windchill? There are strong winds whenever I go there. I wore a thin jacket and was still cold.

Also, is a deep dish front wheel inadvisable? (crosswinds)


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

steel515 said:


> I wear that in Santa Monica in afternoons. Don't you need warmer clothing for 6am temps and windchill? There are strong winds whenever I go there. I wore a thin jacket and was still cold.
> 
> Also, is a deep dish front wheel inadvisable? (crosswinds)


That's pretty much what I stick with. It never rarely gets colder than upper 40s.

Why would you need deep dish wheels for climbing?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If it's in the upper 40's I would wear arm warmers and a light windbreaker type jacket. 

Lower 40's? I'll be in jeans and on the sofa.


----------

